# Help for families/animals facing foreclosure



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

This organization has been established to help dogs of families who are losing their homes. 

http://nopawsleftbehind.org/paws/



> Quote:Our Passion, Our Love, Our Mission
> 
> No Paws Left Behind, Inc. is a focus driven not for profit organization, designed to bring awareness to all communities the silent victims of foreclosure who have no voice or rights to implement change. As a united front, we will restore moral obligations toward all pets that have the potential to be, or have been, left behind to suffer needlessly. We further pledge to act as a support group for those who find foreclosure imminent and need help to find shelter for their beloved pets; be a resource for those who find or know of abandoned pets; and last, but by no means least, we must unite to end the needless suffering by creating a national movement targeting lawmakers to change the laws categorizing pets as personal property
> 
> ...


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I wish more people understood things like this. I know that, sometimes people are just crappy and want to be rid of a dog/pet but, sometimes there really is no other option.

When we went though all that bull with an ex landlord of ours, we were lucky that my MIL let us bring our dogs. But she was reluctant and didnt really want them there and it was only temporary. (she started the day after we got there "do you have a home for them yet?)

I go lucky and had friends to help me..but it litterly came to a head and I had to choose between doing what was best for my kids, or my dogs.....(I got lucky and it worked out for all though)

Its so sad, esp. with the way the economy is now. Im glad theres groups out there to help.


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

It's very sad. Life is tough and sometimes people just don't have a choice in what they have to do. It's wonderful to have an organization like this that can help.

I should have said that they help all animals, not just dogs.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

I hope you all don't mind me asking this?
What happens if you loose your homes & you cannot find a Pet Friendly home?
I've noticed in the past few years in Central Mass. That Most landlords do not allow any pets on thier property. The Pet Friendlies are very few & far between & when you do find a place,
it is in the slummiest parts of the city where crime rates & drugs run very high.
Most of these places are also infested with rats/roaches.
What do you do?
If I lost my home, I'd be in big trouble! I not only have many pets, But also am a smoker & that isn't allowed neither.


----------

